# Just venting



## gofigerr (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm so tired of the rollercoaster. I have hashi's but am not treated because treatment with synthroid makes me feel terrible, i've never been able to tolerate it to get the dose high enough to bring my tsh down to 1. My doc says until it goes over 10 and stays there I am just in for a ride, up and down. At least I'm starting to see a pattern and accepting rather than fighting seems to help some, but nights like last night were I got only 1 hour of sleep from 5am to 6am due to pounding heart all night and then had to come into work are really starting to wear on me, and of course the bosses don't want to hear it.

Today my cardiologist suggested taking metopprol, but I just don't tolerate meds well at all! Any suggestions for the nights with pounding heart? anyone taking metoporol or xanax to ride it out.

Anyone else have the situation where their thryoid tests are usually borderline low and then when you get a thyroiditis attack it just raises everything enough to look normal! It's so annoying, I know that my t4 going from .80 to 1.14 is due to thyroiditis not to mention a sore thyroid gland. I can take anything, just make the heart pounding stop so i can function!!!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry you are going through all this. I took Propanolol for my racing heart and it did help. I seemed to tolerate it well. I understand the roller coaster all too well and it does get old and very tiring. I just keep praying that eventually it will level out. Hang in there. You aren't alone.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gofigerr said:


> I'm so tired of the rollercoaster. I have hashi's but am not treated because treatment with synthroid makes me feel terrible, i've never been able to tolerate it to get the dose high enough to bring my tsh down to 1. My doc says until it goes over 10 and stays there I am just in for a ride, up and down. At least I'm starting to see a pattern and accepting rather than fighting seems to help some, but nights like last night were I got only 1 hour of sleep from 5am to 6am due to pounding heart all night and then had to come into work are really starting to wear on me, and of course the bosses don't want to hear it.
> 
> Today my cardiologist suggested taking metopprol, but I just don't tolerate meds well at all! Any suggestions for the nights with pounding heart? anyone taking metoporol or xanax to ride it out.
> 
> Anyone else have the situation where their thryoid tests are usually borderline low and then when you get a thyroiditis attack it just raises everything enough to look normal! It's so annoying, I know that my t4 going from .80 to 1.14 is due to thyroiditis not to mention a sore thyroid gland. I can take anything, just make the heart pounding stop so i can function!!!


What antibodies' tests have you had? Have you had a sonogram, ultra-sound, RAIU?

When you were taking the Synthroid, what was your dose amount? Did you take brand name or generic?

Have you had a ferritin test run?
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

If you are not responding to thyroxine replacement, you may not have the correct diagnosis. Maybe you are hyperthyroid.


----------



## jenful1979 (Apr 29, 2011)

I do not tolerate meds well either; however, I know that I have too if I want to feel better. I was on bisoprolol 2.5 mg for a racing heart and I was scared to take it because of side effects. My doctor asked if I wanted to have a heart attack at 32? I told him, NO! He told me that I am going to have to trust him. I was sent to an Endocrinologist and she said the same thing. I have been on propranolol 40mg for two days now. Although I like the bisoprolol better, I am trying to give the propranolol a chance to work. Especially since my endocrinologist said that it is better for people with thyroid diseases to take. I also take 0.5 mg of klonapin as needed for anxiety! Hang in there...you are not alone! HUGS


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I question if the racing heart is a valid physiological symptom caused by a drug, or whether the mention of a drug sets off psychological symptoms related to anxiety.

It would be important to know this, because if it's the latter, it's easily treated by a psychologist.


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't tolerate meds well either and I am paranoid about side effects but I'm thrilled with my metaprolol.

I had a racing heart too, my resting heart rate was obscene... in the 120s, and after exercise I was hanging out in the 170s.

When my doc first told me to take metaprolol he warned me of the side effects (fuzzy, sluggish) and then when I picked up the script the pharmacist warned me too. So like the good patient I am, I didn't take them.

I fessed up to my doc who told me that my cardiac workload could be causing some of the symptoms I attributed to thyroid exclusively (severe fatigue, weight gain, for starters) and suggested I just try the 25mg. He also said that slowing the heart rate can lessen the amount of thyroid hormone circulating... although I am not convinced on that point.

Anyway, I took it and I'm so happy I finally did. I noticed zero side effects. I am sleeping a little harder now so am less tired during the day and have not had the crazy afternoon slump I had with my heart had been beating so darn fast. I have a little more energy so that I can get some exercise (a good vicious cycle, right) and don't feel as nervous and skittish all the time.

I believe it is the minimum dose for me to have benefits because every now and then I do have a "hyper" day and per docs orders I take two. Those days I'm a fuzzy space cadet who really should just take a day long nap. But maybe if you start with a small dose you will tolerate it well too? Really, it isn't bad. The list of potential side effects on the insert isn't even super scary either. (Those totally freak me out! )

You need your heart - hopefully you can get a good solution soon!


----------



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

I wonder if you need to find another doctor. One who will order the proper labs,maybe even (((gasp)))) try you on a different thyroid medication (synthroid is NOT your only option), and stop treating obviously raging thyroid symptoms as if they are separate and disconnected from your thyroid!! Why is it so hard to blame the thyroid? Maybe because then, they would actually need to TREAT your thyroid. I feel really bad that you have to go through this! You are a person. Not a lab range. Maybe there are other things going on...but why not treat the thyroid and see if those nasty symptoms disappear? You cannot be expected to function like this. If you treat every thyroid symptom with a separate medication and a different specialist, but you still feel like crap all day, who comes out the winner?? Not you. 
I have been where you are. You feel like you should not question your doctor, because he is the expert, so you trust him to do you no harm. Then you go try to live your life like a good patient. Only now, you can't function really well. Your health continues to be all out of whack. Such is life with autoimmune thyroid disease. Your thyroid is never to blame. Synthroid is always the answer. If we run useless labs that say you are normal, then by golly, you must be catastrophizing.

If your heart is racing, your hands are cold, and you can't lose weight, well then, why don't you go see a cardiologist, a rheumatologist, and a dietician??!

I am being a little sarcastic to prove my point. Those are all symptoms of autoimmune thyroid disease, and by treating the thyroid properly, many of those symptoms simply go away. It simply takes a bit more work to find a dose, and to take care of underlying issues (like low ferritin, adrenal fatigue, low selenium, low B-12 etc) that could block the action of the thyroid medication and make you think that the medication isn't working. Some people find that dessicated thyroid like Armour works great. Others need Cytomel by itself or combined with levothyroxine. You just need a doctor who is knowledgeable enough to know that one size does not fit all. Don't give up until you find one. There is hope and help for you.

~Amy


----------



## gofigerr (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you. I know I need to go back to an Endo, I'm seeing an internest and he still feels treat over 10. The problem I had before was that the synthroid even at the lowest possible does caused horrible adrenaline rushes all night long, as soon as I'd drift off I'd wake with and adrenaline rush it was awful!


----------



## Steal_My_Skin (Mar 18, 2011)

My doc put me on a low dose of metoprolol earlier this year for my racing heart. I, too, am not a fan of meds. But metoprolol was GREAT. I felt better than ever. I had MORE energy, because my body was able to stop wearing itself out while I was sitting still.

Seriously, unless it's contraindicated by something else you're taking, I would say try it. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## gofigerr (Oct 5, 2009)

Well I was diganosed yesterday with SVT by holter monitor. So I am taking the Metoprolol and i feel ok, just a little tired and off balance at times. My TSH went from 1.82 to 7.33 in 5 hours! But my doc says that anti-tpo antibodies can make TSH fluctuate so maybe that's it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gofigerr said:


> Well I was diganosed yesterday with SVT by holter monitor. So I am taking the Metoprolol and i feel ok, just a little tired and off balance at times. My TSH went from 1.82 to 7.33 in 5 hours! But my doc says that anti-tpo antibodies can make TSH fluctuate so maybe that's it.


Did you have this lab test?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

All your symptoms are suspiciously hyper. Glad you are on the Metoprolol.

Keep us in the loop; worried about you.


----------



## gofigerr (Oct 5, 2009)

Today my doc mentioned a test for graves might be interesting but then he didn't order it, he ordered another TSH! lol he ordered another TSH after he said TSH doesn't mean anything! He is referring me to an endo.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gofigerr said:


> Today my doc mentioned a test for graves might be interesting but then he didn't order it, he ordered another TSH! lol he ordered another TSH after he said TSH doesn't mean anything! He is referring me to an endo.


Oh,Lord..................why oh why could he not order that test? Jiminy Crickets!

That is my suspicion.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html


----------

